# New to Freebsd need help setting up Wireless



## itsourcer (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok I have an Athos card in my laptop and I'm running 8.0 beta.  I can't seem to get my configured wifi to work or my hard wired ethernet to work either.  Can anyone post the commands from begining to end so I can get this to work?  I have tried root/etc and all that but can't seem to get the sequence right.  Much appreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

This is like asking "How do I cook vegetables"? 

We'll need to know what your hardware is. There are no generic commands that fit every circumstance.

Post the output of [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd] and [cmd=]ifconfig -a[/cmd] at the very least. And put them in 
	
	



```
tags.
```


----------



## aragon (Dec 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> This is like asking "How do I cook vegetables"?


Not quite.  Setting up wireless is easier.


----------

